# Portato: Interfejs graficzny Portage

## wodzik

 *Tygodnik Gentoo: 30 lipca 2007 wrote:*   

> Portato: Interfejs graficzny Portage
> 
> Necoro przedstawił na Forum, bazujący na GTK+ interfejs graficzny Portage o nazwie Portato (język niemiecki). Program powstał, by pomóc użytkownikom w momentach gdy terminal może okazać się niewystarczający. Na przykład w sytuacji instalacji pakietu z dużą liczbą zależności i flag USE. Dzięki specjalnie zaprojektowanej kolejce i interfejsowi graficznemu taka operacja może być prostsza i bardziej czytelna. Necoro rozpoczął pracę nad stworzeniem Portato nie w celu zastąpienia narzędzi CLI, ale by uprościć pewne operacje.
> 
> Aby pobrać pakiet Portato wystarczy wykonać następujące polecenia:
> ...

 

ktos chetny do testow ;> ja jutro sobie przetestuje :D

----------

## Kajan

Fajne, ale jak dla mnie zbędne.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Belliash

i jest w arcon overlay...

----------

## c2p

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> i jest w arcon overlay...

 

Ale stara wersja  :Razz: .

----------

## pawelek

 *wodzik wrote:*   

>  *Tygodnik Gentoo: 30 lipca 2007 wrote:*   Portato: Interfejs graficzny Portage
> 
> Necoro przedstawił na Forum, bazujący na GTK+ interfejs graficzny Portage o nazwie Portato (język niemiecki). Program powstał, by pomóc użytkownikom w momentach gdy terminal może okazać się niewystarczający. Na przykład w sytuacji instalacji pakietu z dużą liczbą zależności i flag USE. Dzięki specjalnie zaprojektowanej kolejce i interfejsowi graficznemu taka operacja może być prostsza i bardziej czytelna. Necoro rozpoczął pracę nad stworzeniem Portato nie w celu zastąpienia narzędzi CLI, ale by uprościć pewne operacje.
> 
> Aby pobrać pakiet Portato wystarczy wykonać następujące polecenia:
> ...

 

Ja od wczoraj testuję  :Smile: . Całkiem sensowy, choć bardziej przydatny byłby program na konsolę stworzony przy użyciu ncurses, lub coś w tym stylu.

----------

## Poe

nie testowałem i raczej nie będę, ale idea dla początkujących moze byc niezla... choc ma to tez wady...

----------

